

CURIOUS CASE OF HIRING FOR SEARCH RELEVANCE - HikAlif
http://shoaibsehgal.wordpress.com/2014/02/10/curious-case-of-hiring-for-search-relevance/
SEARCH RELEVANCE IS A KEY TO SEARCH BUT HOW SHOULD YOU HIRE. READ IN THIS BLOG:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shoaibsehgal.wordpress.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;02&#x2F;10&#x2F;curious-case-of-hiring-for-search-relevance&#x2F;
======
tait
Is the following needing an edit?

"One needs few team members who understand how to build systems at scale, or
have clear understanding how to build systems at scale."

